
A.D. 2035: Rich people will be thousands of times smarter than poor people - triplesec
http://venturebeat.com/2016/08/02/a-d-2035-rich-people-will-be-thousands-of-times-smarter-than-poor-people/
======
thaumasiotes
They already are.

On a more objective note, we don't have absolute measurements of intelligence,
only relative measurements. The concept of one person's intelligence being a
multiple of another's is meaningless without a lot of work that has never been
done.

